# What if you knew your parents knew you posted here and were reading your posts?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'd be like oh ****! Delete all the inappropriate posts. 

Seriously though, I would HATE my parents knowing I post here. My parents are already nosy enough lol.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

They would admit me to a psych hospital immediately.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

i'd run away from home and never retuurn out of shame.


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

Goodbye cruel world. Nah I don't think I've said anything too bad but the shame it'd bring...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My mom would stalk the hell out of me and ask me about everything I've posted. I would probably just post in the 18+ section since she wouldn't have access at first. Then I would just stick to PMs.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i don't give a **** because 
A) my mom knows toe-curling horrible things about me already
B) she isn't in charge of me anymore
c) i haven' talked to her in three months
D) wait that's not good
E) i miss my mom but if i say anything to her now she will yell at me for going so long without talking to her so i'm scared but i miss her but i'm scared
F) screw you, now i'm sad


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i don't give a **** because
> A) my mom knows toe-curling horrible things about me already
> B) she isn't in charge of me anymore
> c) i haven' talked to her in three months
> ...


Shh...shhh....let me hug you, comrade.
:squeeze


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> Shh...shhh....let me hug you, comrade.
> :squeeze


MY MAMA AIN'T HERE IDK IF I'M ALLOWED TO GET HUGGED BY THIS STRANGER???

oh well i'll allow it


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

They'd find out...a s***-load that they wouldn't prefer. I should take my pic down.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> i'd run away from home and never retuurn out of shame.


Doesn't your mum already know that your a dirty little boy . Lol


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Grog said:


> Doesn't your mum already know that your a dirty little boy . Lol


She doesn't know I'm a depressed socially anxious beta virgin loser.


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

My mom already knows I post here. I talk to her about the ridiculous things that go down. That said, I wouldn't necessarily want her to read my posts. I haven't said anything that bad, but still.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> She doesn't know I'm a depressed socially anxious beta virgin loser.


Maybe you should talk to her as she may be able to help you .


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

My mom wouldn't bother. Maybe occasionally while really bored and then even when reading something she doesn't like find some way to rationalize it into acceptable or even good. She can rationalize anything. No one else cares what I'm doing. They don't even bother with my facebook posts no matter what I write about anything in any fashion. You think they'd get through a sentence of my thoughts on some forum?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> She doesn't know I'm a depressed socially anxious beta virgin loser.


You're the only person I know that can have consistent sex with your girlfriend while still remaining a forever-single virgin.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I would keep all my posts, nothing to be ashamed of. They are the one's that should be ashamed of snooping on me.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I try to hide by deleting posts my mum could find on Google. If she wanted to join, she would probably need my help, so she would only see what guests can see. I haven't really said anything embarrassing here, but I still wouldn't want anyone I know to know I'm on here.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've mentioned being on a forum to my mom, but not its name. It wouldn't be hard to find, but I doubt that she would try to. She already knows about my problems and all that jazz, so whatever. I can't go back and delete all these posts, anyway.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah they both don't care enough to bother looking. Especially my father.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

I probably wouldn't care. They already know about what I go through so it's not like a big surprise.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

My mom and dad know the site name, and they know my username. I'm pretty sure they don't stalk me, though.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I think a few years ago I would have cared.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> My mom and dad know the site name, and they know my username. I'm pretty sure they don't stalk me, though.


Get this!

My mother and stepmother know about the site, but have never been here.

HOWEVER

By complete coincidence, I found out that the owners before Drew, Thunder and Becky, live in the same city where my stepmother and father grew up (and ten miles from my mom's hometown).

.......and

My stepmother taught all three of Becky's children when they were each in the sixth grade! I didn't find this out until the middle child was in her class. My stepmom took my dad's last name - so when I told them my last name...that was it. 
When her youngest was in her class, they took a picture of the three of them during parent-teacher conferences and sent it to me!


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

As far as i can rememeber, i haven't said anything too embaressing but obviously a few things. So it would really suck. But there is no way in hell that she would find my secret online accounts, she can't even google stuff, lol. I have worse websites that i wouldnt want her to see. Like tumblr, twitter, other forums where i have said some really stupid stuff that i wish i could delete...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mine do, they even asked me for the name of the website so they could give it to a family friend who was suffering with SA.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Doesn't matter if they know. They can't read in English.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I'd kill the internet. I'm pretty sure I've payed them out more than a couple of times on here.


wait till i forward it all to them XD


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Well I guess I'd have to kill them in their sleep.

Yeah. That seems like a reasonable thing to do in this situation.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

TCNY said:


> wait till i forward it all to them XD


Dead people can't forward anything.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

My parents don't even know how to turn on a computer, so there's that.

Also my parents really don't understand my problems either, so they probably wouldn't even think twice that I even browse this forum.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'd probably be embarrassed since i sometimes act like i don't need anyone, esp. people on the internet, but it's not like they don't know most of the stuff i've posted about. well, my mom anyway. they both know very well how i feel about them, too.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

Fey said:


> Dead people can't forward anything.


stop flirting with me infront of everyone


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't think they'd even know how to navigate through here. It takes them long enough to open a word document after opening everything but word.


----------



## PunkGirl01 (Aug 9, 2015)

My mom doesn't have internet, and if she does, she wouldn't be here, and if she was, she wouldn't know it was me, and if she did, well feck mama, why you no facebook me? 

My dad JUST got a smartphone in the past year. Previous he had a flip phone. And he only got that because of a job he started about 11-12 years ago. Before that.. good ol landline. That tells you how technologically advanced he is. He can't figure out facebook....


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd be like "Oh ****, delete everything ever posted"


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

If they ever find me on this site, fml.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

They cant use a computer so all is good


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I won't tell them I post here, but it wouldn't be a big deal if they found out. I don't think I've posted anything that would shock anyone, they'd probably be surprised in a good way actually, at how talkative I can be, since I never really communicate in real life. I'd still be embarrassed about using a site like this though. Actually, I'd be more upset if my parents read other people's posts, and the general content of the site, than I would be if they read just my posts. I'm sure you know what I'm referring to.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

They'd find out I actually have an anxiety problem and that I'm not just quiet/ "reclusive".


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I think it wouldn't surprise them, they know how ****ed up I am.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

My mom would probably say I'm really boring. To my dad, the internet is a complete unknown, as far as I know.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

they dont even talk to me or have any interest in me, i cant even imagine them snooping around and reading my posts


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> I'd be like oh ****! Delete all the inappropriate posts.
> 
> Seriously though, I would HATE my parents knowing I post here. My parents are already nosy enough lol.


Nothing since I haven't posted anything embarrassing.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

They would probably be pretty horrified by some of it.

They think of me as being this completely tame and vanilla manchild.

What I've posted here is just the tip of the iceberg, though.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I might have paranoia or extreme grandeur thoughts but I know my teachers are reading this forum and my doctors but not my parents.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I've long been worried about this. I wouldn't put it past either of them and the know-how is also present. Just so you know (and I'm not talking to anyone in particular), I feel that to be an unethical invasion of privacy.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

They're not good with computers and they can't read English very well, so I don't have to worry about this.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

They already know and don't have a problem with it, I mean yeah. The sexual stuff I post here might be a little offputting for my dad though. My mom's okay with it, as long they don't read it  But who cares...


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

They already know that I post here but they've never been to this site before.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

mom srsly get me a fcken sandwich


----------

